
Raspberry Pi and Digital Privacy Risks - searchencrypt
https://blog.searchencrypt.com/tech/raspberry-pi-digital-privacy/
======
stewofkc
I thought this was super cool.

[https://blog.hackster.io/keep-an-eye-on-things-with-a-
wirele...](https://blog.hackster.io/keep-an-eye-on-things-with-a-wireless-
raspberry-pi-security-camera-d74bd976fdbd)

